# GTX 460 XT noch ausreichend, oder lieber aufrüsten?



## Fiffi1984 (5. September 2012)

*GTX 460 XT noch ausreichend, oder lieber aufrüsten?*

Guten Morgen allerseits.


Wie immer wenn ich mal unverhofft zu Geld komme, das nicht in meinem normalen Budget eingeplant ist, lege ich ca. 2/3 zu Seite und gönne mir für das eine Drittel was. 

Daher die Frage: Würdet ihr die übertaktete GTX 460 noch weiternutzen, oder wäre es an der Zeit mal umzusatteln?
Ich nutze sie zusammen mit einem Phenom II X4 955 auf einem Asrock 870 Extreme3 mit 4GB Ram.

Ich muss jetzt nicht alle aktuellen Titel auf Anschalg spielen, lege aber schon wert auf ne gute Grafik. Kommende Titel wie Dishonored, Hitman, AC3 und Far Cry 3 werden ja zumindest teilweise recht anspruchsvoll sein.

Da ich aufgrund eines halbjährigen Praktikums wenig Zeit hatte, bin ich in Sachen Technik momentan nicht auf dem neuesten Stand... jetzt bin ich aber nochmal zwei Semster Vollzeit-Student und möchte die Zeit natürlich ausnutzen. 

(Und bin auch sicher wieder mehr hier im Forum unterwegs)


Grüße, Fiffi


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2012)

Hallo Fifi, schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen. 

Ich habe momentan auch noch eine 460 am Werkeln, liebäugle allerdings bereits mit einer 660Ti.
Allerdings gibt's momentan afaik kaum Spiele, die eine neue Grafikkarte erfordern würden.
Dishonored soll angeblich problemlos laufen, Hitman und FarCry 3 würde ich erst einmal abwarten.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (5. September 2012)

Grüß dich!

Ja, bin jetzt mal wieder öfter hier.  Praktikum war stressig, dann noch ein Umzug, da war nciht viel Zeit.

Und hast du mal überschlagen was dich der Wechsel kosten würde?Für die 460 bekommt man ja sicher auch noch ein bißchen was...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Grüß dich!
> 
> Ja, bin jetzt mal wieder öfter hier.  Praktikum war stressig, dann noch ein Umzug, da war nciht viel Zeit.
> 
> Und hast du mal überschlagen was dich der Wechsel kosten würde?Für die 460 bekommt man ja sicher auch noch ein bißchen was...



Hm, was man für die 460 noch bekommen würde? Guck selbst nach  - meine jetzige 460 habe ich meiner Freundin versprochen, die spielt zwar vorwiegend nur genügsame Adventures, ist aber nicht böse, wenn man ihre 8800 GT langsam einmal in Rente schickt. 

Momentan bekommt man die 660Ti ja schon für ca. 270 € bei verschiedenen Händlern. Ich denke, ich den nächsten paar Monaten wird der Preis noch ein wenig weiter fallen und sich bei der magischen 250 € Grenze einpendeln, für die 2GB Variante - denn jetzt erscheinen ja schon 3 bzw. 4GB Modelle.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2012)

Also, schneller als eine GTX 460 wäre schon eine AMD 6870, und mit der kann man zwar alles noch auf "hoch" spielen mit ner CPU wie dem X4 955 (ich hab selber nen X4 965 und eine 6870), aber manche Spiele ruckeln dann doch auf den maximalen Details. Eine Karte wie zb die AMD 7870 würde da schon viel mehr schaffen. Alles ab einer AMD 7870 würde bei Dir also schon was bringen, WENN Du gerne auch in höchsten Details gut spielen können willst. In Sachen Preis-Leistung wäre dann die AMD 7870 sehr gut, danach kommt die AMD 7950 - die kostet so viel wie die GTX 660 Ti, ist im Schnitt aber schneller. Die Nvidia liegt so ca zwischen der 7870 und 7950, je nach Test ist sie nicht mal besser als die 7870 - d.h vom Preis her ist die an sich (noch) recht teuer.

Mehr als 300€ lohnen sich aber kaum. Da kommt dann die GTX 670, die im Vergleich zur 660 Ti den Aufpreis zwar noch "wert" ist, aber wnen man dann wiederum die 7950 nimmt, ist der Aufpreis der GTX 670 doch zu hoch.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (6. September 2012)

Bremse: Hab mal geguckt, so um die 50-60 bekommt man noch.

Herb: Danke! Du hast es mal wieder geschafft in ein paar Sätzen sämtliche Testberichte, Rangfolgen und Preis/Leistungsrelationen zusammenzufassen!  Die 7870 oder die 7950 reizen mich ja irgendwie schon. Wobei ich mich halt auch frage ob das wirklich schon nötig ist. 

Meint ihr ich könnte beim 450Watt-Netzteil weiter benutzen, oder braucht es für die Karten ein stärkeres?


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Bremse: Hab mal geguckt, so um die 50-60 bekommt man noch.
> 
> Herb: Danke! Du hast es mal wieder geschafft in ein paar Sätzen sämtliche Testberichte, Rangfolgen und Preis/Leistungsrelationen zusammenzufassen!  Die 7870 oder die 7950 reizen mich ja irgendwie schon. Wobei ich mich halt auch frage ob das wirklich schon nötig ist.
> 
> Meint ihr ich könnte beim 450Watt-Netzteil weiter benutzen, oder braucht es für die Karten ein stärkeres?



Zu den AMD-Karten kann ich mich nicht äußern, aber die Geforce 660Ti braucht afaik nicht mehr Strom als die 460. Hängt aber natürlich auch immer von der Qualität des Netzteils ab.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2012)

Die GTX 460 braucht im absoluten Maximum je nach Modell 160 bis 175 Watt. Die 7870 braucht 160 Watt, die GTX 660 Ti nen Tick weniger, die 7950 kann bis zu 200W brauchen - aber alles "bis zu"

Es wäre echt Pech, wenn die GTX 460 käuft, die AMD 7950 aber nicht - dann müsste das NT die ganze Zeit hart an seiner Grenze gearbeitet haben. Aber allgemein braucht ein PC mit den genannten Karten in der Summe nicht mehr als 300W beim SPielen.


----------

